# Fly rod and reel for tarpon!!



## fstewart06 (Apr 29, 2008)

If anyone wants to try and tackle a silver king on a fly rod, I am selling a Tibor Gulfstream reel and spare spool. Loaded with two types of 12 weight line, one is floating and one sinking. This setup can handle even giant tarpon, over 300 yards of backing. I can also package the Tibor with a nice TFO 12 weight rod. PM me for more info or look in the fishing gear classifieds. Thanks!


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Marc,

This is not what I meant by gearing up. Good luck and I think that this is just the handicap that the rest of need to compete with you.

TC


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Tarponchaser said:


> Marc,
> 
> This is not what I meant by gearing up. Good luck and I think that this is just the handicap that the rest of need to compete with you.
> 
> TC


Just recieved a Humminbird side scan with a big'ol fat 10.5'' screen so I can keep up with you at the rocks.

Two boats, dozen rods, hundreds of Tarpon, ONE gps/bottom sounder = Crazy clustered up productive season... twas a good year.


----------

